# صناعه الكلوركس او الكلور



## baraqw2003 (9 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوتي واصدقائي في هذا الصرح الشامخ


اما بعد

امل مساعدتي في ايجاد الطريقه الصحيحه في صناعه الكلور بطريقه صحيحيه وكميات كبيره وانا سمعت ان هناك تبريد واشياء اخري .....:81: 

جزيل الشكر والاحترام لك من يشارك مقدما او يشاهد الموضوع :2:


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (10 مايو 2006)

http://www.chlorine-eng.co.jp/eng/pr...er/water1.html


----------



## أحمد العتيبي (12 مايو 2006)

*بلبلبلبلبلبلبل لابا*



baraqw2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي واصدقائي في هذا الصرح الشامخ
> 
> 
> اما بعد
> ...


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (17 أغسطس 2006)

الزميل ممدوح الجيار
بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة
مع التقدير


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (19 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يباركلك يا ممدوح ويجعلوا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
تنتج مادة الصوديوم هايبوكلورايت بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي لمحلول ملح الطعام بواسطة خلايا الكترولايتية اسطوانية الشكل تحتوي غلى مجموعة من الاقطاب متصلة على التوالي مصنعة من مادة التيتانيوم ومغطاه بطبقة من الثوريوم .ولرفع التركيز يتم تدوير المنتج لحين الوصول الى التركيز المطلوب . 
التفاعلات كما يلي :
يتجة ايون الصوديوم الى القطب السالب ليتحد مع الماء مكونا هيدروكسيد الصوديوم كما ويتجة ايون الكلور الى القطب الموجب ليتحول الى الكلورين وعندها يتحد مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم مكونا هايبوكلورايت الصوديوم 
NaOH + Cl2 ---------------> NaOCl + H2 
واعتقد ان استخدامه معروف لديكم في قصر الالوان او التعقيم لمياه الشرب 
ويعتمد التركيز على شدة التيار حيث ان تيار 1800 امبير يعطي تركيز 1.33 غرام/لتر بتدفق بحدود 70 متر مكعب/ساعة ضمن مجموعة خلايا مكونة من اربعة مجموعات من الخلايا متصلة على التوالي .


----------



## خالد عطية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
من افضل الشركات التى تنتج هدة المنتجات (أرجو عدم وضع أعلانات لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## jassim78 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

يمعود الكلور هاالايام جاي يسوون بيه عمليات ارهابية


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (21 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم يه اخ نبيل كلامك جميل جدا لاكن عندك خبرة تنفذة ممكن تتصل بيا


----------



## محمد العدوى (28 مارس 2008)

الباشمهندس محمد عبد العزيز يا ترى انت فاكرنى ولا لا؟ اتمنى تكون فاكر اية اخبارك عايز hcl


----------



## حسان طنبري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن ان احصل على هيدروكسيد الصوديوم يدويا في المنزل 
وعندي اسئلة كثيرة جدا ومعلوماتي في الكيمياء بسيطة مستوى ثانوي ياريت شي اخ مهندس او اي خبير بالموقع يا خد ايميلي ويضيفني عنده على شان اكون باتصال دائم معه وجزاه الله كل خيلر حتى خبرتي بالنت جيدة بس ليست ممتازة (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## البرق الصامت (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عايز ارد ولاعايز ازكرك فاهم


----------



## سان سان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

عاوز اعرف شركات تنتجه للاهميه


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## zhrah (10 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم الرابط ما فتح


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات 

ومن الممكن طبعا الحصول على هيدروكسيد الصديوم وغاز الكلورين كلا على حدة


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جدا*

شكرا على هذة المعلومات 

ومن الممكن طبعا الحصول على هيدروكسيد الصديوم وغاز الكلورين كلا على حدة


----------

